# NEW HOLSTER for XD9sc! - PICS!!



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

It's been a long and at times a very impatient wait deciding on just what holster to get for my XD9sc. I've looked/surf'd what feels like TONS of different variations/brands that would suit what I'm looking for in a good OWB holster for concealment.
A friend of mine that works at the local FFL dealer I use, urged me to wait until the next shipment of leather holsters arrived from a local holster maker that they highly recomended and sell alot of.

http://www.haugenhandgunleather.com/

I'm very impressed. I chose the Model #31 Speed Scabbard III, that was custom made for my XD. The fit/finish is fantastic! No "force feeding" the gun into the holster to ensure a proper fit, and the adjustable retention is good. Plus it rides high on my waist and hardly prints at all.

Needless to say - me be happy :smt023

Now I just got to finish paying off the CT Laser Grips I've got on layaway........

Oh here's some PICS - ENJOY:
   

And yes my belt sucks...(_and gut_), buy hey it's just for "_informational purposes only!" _....currently working on both.....

I've found the comfort level is actually really good.

Riding that high on the hip w/the higher frame back strap against the body and the built in FBI cant, I hardly feel it - in my everyday stroll, or even when driving (_no seat belt issue & I'm a right handed shooter_)

It actually doesn't feel any different (_weight/size wise..._..) than when I carried my GERBER & SUREFIRE light stacked against each other on the ye'old belt. - still trying to find placement for them....

__________________


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like a quality set up! :smt023


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Looks like it should serve you well. Let's us know what you think about it in 3mons. Good luck with it.:smt033


----------



## B R Y A N (Apr 3, 2008)

bro i have that same gun! have you tried a glaco iwb holster? I'm 5'8" about 230lbs and I find it very comfy. Also buy your jeans about one size bigger it's the best way


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I've tried a few IWB thru my local gunshop FFL that they had on hand, and didn't find any of them comfy what-so-ever. (_don't remember the brands_). But I'm a guy who's 6'05" pushing 340lbs and am currently on a quest.... _(diet) _.....to be IN smaller pants.
Maybe when I get to my goal weight....I'll look into IWB then (_I'll hopefully have bigger leftover pants on hand to try it)_:smt047

But I appreciate the suggestion.

ahhhh....need more coffee.......


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

Nice looking holster. I like how high it rides.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

Congrats on the purchase :smt023



cupsz71 said:


> But I'm a guy who's 6'05" pushing 340lbs and am currently on a quest.... _(diet) _.....to be IN smaller pants.
> Maybe when I get to my goal weight....I'll look into IWB then (_I'll hopefully have bigger leftover pants on hand to try it)_:smt047


Atkins....

-Jeff-


----------



## ander254 (Mar 13, 2008)

You need to get you one of those glaco bellybands. Not only would you be concealed but I bet it would work like suran wrap and help you sweat off a few pounds. I too am on a quest.


----------

